# Clausing 4902 restored [before-after pics]



## PurpLev (Mar 20, 2012)

It's official, the lathe is finally up and running and turns material. love this thing!

I got this lathe in pretty rough shape and put quite a bit of work into it (more so than I expected to), but all in all it's where I want it to be. the cog belt seems to be introducing some noise at the moment, but maybe after it get used to it's new home it'll soften down, or if not I'll try to look for replacement at a later date (any pointers to suitable replacements would be appreciated).

the reconditioning process was blogged here if anyone is interested:
https://sites.google.com/site/metworx/clausing-4902

And here are some before and after pics:

compound:





Tailstock:





apron:











Quadrant:





Motor:





Intermediate Shaft:





Headstock:





Bed/Chip Tray:





And the whole thing:













Cuts like butter. now just need to mill, bore and thread a nut for the QCTP to fit it on the compound.

Thanks for reading,
Sharon


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job Sharon


----------



## nctoxic (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks great.  I wish somebody would clean mine!


----------



## nolo (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice, good job


----------



## auto.pilot (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a very nice transformation.  Do you have any idea how many hours you have in the project?

Thx jim


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks.





nctox said:


> Looks great. I wish somebody would clean mine!


hey...don't look at me, I need a break from cleaning for a while 


auto.pilot said:


> That's a very nice transformation.  Do you have any idea how many hours you have in the project?Thx jim


Jim, I am estimating this to have taken about 60 hours total give or take a few over the period of almost 4 weeks.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 22, 2012)

Sharon

That is a outstanding job you have done on your lathe., very impressive 
You must have alot of hrs into that job, and looks like you covered all the details!

Great Job! (':high5:')
(':thumbzup:')


----------



## TheoMcD (Jan 5, 2013)

Gosh this sure does inspire me to make mine look new as well! Thanks for sharing.


----------

